# Should contractor cut grass?



## Shawady (8 Jul 2010)

Hi,
I have a question that kinda know the answer but would like to here what others involved in building trade would say.
We are nearly finished getting an extension done to our house and are happy with it. Unfortunately we have a family member that has experience in building and is a bit of a busy body.
He is adament that the builder should cut our large lawn prior to finishing the work as we have not been able to cut it for the 3 months we have been out of the house. There was nothing in our contract about this, so my view is the lawn is nothing to do with the builder and is our responsibility.

Any comments?


----------



## kiwifruit (8 Jul 2010)

this is nothing to do with the builder...you have to cut the grass yourself,im afraid. your relation is a bit of a busy body by the sounds of it.


----------



## jhegarty (8 Jul 2010)

I have never heard of a builder cutting the grass.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jul 2010)

This post made me smile ..... your lawn has nothing to do with the builder!

Imagine the answer/response you'd get if you asked him to cut your lawn! He might serve you drinks on the patio while wearing a frilly apron.

Tell your family member to get more experience in building as his current experience is a bit off the mark.


----------



## secman (8 Jul 2010)

And not only should he cut the grass ,he should wash the car too.........dust from building site ......... clean all the windows............. paint the house.................. and then there's the stress !!!!!!!



God don't you just love the " I told you " brigade !

Anyways, hope your extension turned out well and best of luck with it.


secman


----------



## Shawady (8 Jul 2010)

Thanks for comments. My thoughts exactly.
It's annoying because we are happy with the extension but have intentially kept things like painting and tiling off the contract to keep cost down. We are happy to get these done after we move in at our own pace. Unfortunately some people think we should be moving back into the house in 'turnkey condition' and cannot see the huge improvement the new extension will make.


----------



## airgead07 (8 Jul 2010)

my guess is your relation was pulling your leg, trying to put you in an embarrassing situation.


----------



## onq (8 Jul 2010)

There is a test case to be made for builders making good and paying restitution for discomfort, discommoding people, causing noise, nuisance, smells and disturbance.

I don't think it has been taken to Court yet.

Ask him nicely/read the contract.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be  taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at  hand.


----------



## RKQ (8 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> There was nothing in our contract about this, so my view is the lawn is nothing to do with the builder and is our responsibility.


 
You are correct - its your responcibility. (He's your Builder not your Butler!)


----------



## Sconhome (9 Jul 2010)

onq said:


> There is a test case to be made for builders making good and paying restitution for discomfort, discommoding people, causing noise, nuisance, smells and disturbance.
> 
> I don't think it has been taken to Court yet.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see where this is indicated in a contract.


----------



## Superman (10 Jul 2010)

Sconhome said:


> I'd love to see where this is indicated in a contract.


There are standard NBS spec terms that do include for mowing grass.


----------



## RMCF (10 Jul 2010)

Your family member is half cracked


----------

